# Chevy/GMC 6.2L LS3 motor



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I just bought one of these in a half ton 4wd, anyone else running one now? Just wondering if the mileage and performance numbers are as good as advertised with the 8 speed auto tranny and how you like it.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

It'll be pushing 20 on the highway and 18 city, and will have plenty of power. Good choice HP! A guy i work with runs that same truck.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

SSST said:


> It'll be pushing 20 on the highway and 18 city, and will have plenty of power. Good choice HP! A guy i work with runs that same truck.


Thanks for the info. I'm not picking it up from the dealership until Friday. I test drove a 5.3 with the 6 speed and the 6.2 with the 8 speed and it blew the 5.3 away. You can hardly even feel the shift... even at higher RPM's.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

How is it treating you ?
Sounds like a hellava combo.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Just bought one a couple weeks ago, had the tranny reflashed this week, hope it solves the problem.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I just bought one of these in a half ton 4wd, anyone else running one now? Just wondering if the mileage and performance numbers are as good as advertised with the 8 speed auto tranny and how you like it.


 Im looking at the same setup and was wandering the same thing. How is the mileage?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Im looking at the same setup and was wandering the same thing. How is the mileage?


I put a small lift and 33" tires on it but haven't had the speedo re-calibrated yet. was averaging 17-18 in 50 mile snapshots from the computer before. Now closer to 15. I only have about 2500 miles on it though. Have not taken any long highway trips in it yet to get a more accurate average. I do know that if you stay in the gas peddle, the mileage drops off significantly. Its hard to stay off of it though because it runs like a Camaro.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

uncle dave said:


> Just bought one a couple weeks ago, had the tranny reflashed this week, hope it solves the problem.


Mine has a hard shift between first and second sometimes when its cold... is this the problem you were having? It is more noticeable on the downshift. I haven't taken it in to the dealer yet thinking I would have something else to check out but haven't had any other issues yet.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I put a small lift and 33" tires on it but haven't had the speedo re-calibrated yet. was averaging 17-18 in 50 mile snapshots from the computer before. Now closer to 15. I only have about 2500 miles on it though. Have not taken any long highway trips in it yet to get a more accurate average. I do know that if you stay in the gas peddle, the mileage drops off significantly. Its hard to stay off of it though because it runs like a Camaro.


 Yes sir, Im looking for a used one at the moment. This ecoboost is on my last nerve. The mileage you're getting is better than my eco


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

mine at times had the hard shift most often when down shifting, but when accelerating it acted like it was surging. Gonna drive it for a few miles and see if it cures the problem. If not it will go back to the dealer.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Havent had that at all. Good luck and post up if you find out what is causing it.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

No LS motors in chevy or GM trucks not sure why you think you have a LS motor


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

bentman said:


> No LS motors in chevy or GM trucks not sure why you think you have a LS motor


If Im not mistaken most chevy truck engines since around 1997-98 have been LS based engines


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Navi said:


> If Im not mistaken most chevy truck engines since around 1997-98 have been LS based engines


With all due respect, you are mistaken.
The "LS" motors have been mostly in Fbodies, Corvettes, GTOs, etc..
The LS2 was in the Trailblazer SS. 
"LS"has been commonly used for all the Gen III & IV V8s though. All the LS blocks are aluminum. OP probably has an L86 if it's OEM, which is direct injection. The LS became LT when they went to DI. It does get confusing which is probably why so many refer to them _all_ as "LS engines".


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Just To Add To The Confusion*

I have a 2009 Chevrolet Tahoe LTZ, 4WD, with the 6.2 L9H engine. (42,000 miles)

It has the VVT, but not the AFM..

I average 16-18 MPG cruising at 75.

In town and with my big foot in it I get around 12-14 MPG.. this engine has a performance tune and custom exhaust along with the AirRaid MIT.

Other than that it is stock and makes over 400 at the rear wheels. I do not tow with this vehicle, it is just an old man's hot rod. 

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

house wolf said:


> With all due respect, you are mistaken.
> The "LS" motors have been mostly in Fbodies, Corvettes, GTOs, etc..
> The LS2 was in the Trailblazer SS.
> "LS"has been commonly used for all the Gen III & IV V8s though. All the LS blocks are aluminum. OP probably has an L86 if it's OEM, which is direct injection. The LS became LT when they went to DI. It does get confusing which is probably why so many refer to them _all_ as "LS engines".


Yeah, mine is the L86... I had a brain fart because my old Camaro SS had the LS motor. It is a badarse platform whatever you want to call it...


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Made a run up to lake fork this past week, 22.7 driving the speed limit.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yeah, mine is the L86... I had a brain fart because my old Camaro SS had the LS motor. It is a badarse platform whatever you want to call it...


It is. I have a 454" I call an LS2/7. It began an LS2, I had it resleeved; 4.185" bore. Since the bore is 4"+, I can and do run LS7 style heads/intake. Very modular platform that responds to modifications well with a ton of parts available.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

The 6.2l in gmc or chevy trucks is not a LS3 it is a beefed up vortec not the same motor


----------

